# My R34 V-Spec



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi guys just though I post up a couple of pictures of my new R34 GTR V-Spec

























































Here's the spec if anyone is interested 

Engine Specifications:

*
N1 R34 Block
Balanced and micro polished crank
Carrillo rods
CP pistons
Carr rod bolts
Power enterprise cam belt
ARP head studs
ACL RACE bearings
Tomei oil pump
Tomei Baffled Sump
Tomei Head gasket
ATI crank damper pulley
Apexi 264 cams
Apexi cam pulleys
Ported and polished head
JUN plenum
100mm throttle body
Samco hoses
New OEM rear / front crank seals

Turbocharger & Induction:

*
Trust 4 layer front mount intercooler
Motec M400 ecu
Apexi avc-r boost controller
Twin Apexi rx6 turbos with two external wastegate
Custom turbo pipe work
Screamer pipe

Fuel, Tuning & ECU:

*
HKS injector rail
RC 1200cc injectors
Braided fuel lines
Multi fuel pumps
NGK IX iridium BKR8EIX plugs
KnN induction
Grex oil filter relocation kit
Hks oil cap
Nismo rad cap
Garage defend carbon cooling panel

Exhaust:

*
Ganador titanium exhaust

Drivetrain:

*
NISMO Twin Plate Clutch
Lightened HKS Flywheel
6 Speed Getrag box


Suspension, Wheels, Tires & Brakes:

*
Kansai alloy strut brace
Tein mono flex suspension
Tarrox 10pot front calipers and disc conversion!!

Interior & ICE:

*
Tracker
Toad i606
Sony Head unit
Kenwood 6x9 rear
Kenwood fronts 23cm
Kenwood 1200w Amp
2 x JBL 1200W subs
Optima battery with trickle charger

Exterior:

*
Carbon Bonnet


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looking good, real beast of a car!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheers Andrew  Will be when she's fully done


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looks nice, what kind of power is it making?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks good mate but where has your boot gone! haha

I would recommend going back to original colour splitter as they grey looks a bit wierd


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a nice car you got there mate.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

mr mugen said:


> looks nice, what kind of power is it making?


It will be 750-800hp on the track when its fully done


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Love it.

I do think these cars look really wrong without Nismo sideskirts though!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Mark B said:


> Love it.
> 
> I do think these cars look really wrong without Nismo sideskirts though!


Totally agree Mate as soon as I can find some I'll be sticking on some Side Skirts


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Just though I'd update this with a couple of engine shots  Its far from tidy but its a starting point!


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

nice car looks excellent although why have such large speakers that take whole of your boot up??


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol it's my old sub box out of another car that had a bigger boot. When I get time I will probably rebuild it and just have one sub


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd put a few arty shots up that were taken by a mate of mine the other night


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car and beautiful pictures!
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice car, good spec, I think the twin plate clutch might slip though when that lot starts spooling.. and suggest you log your water temps carefully if you push it hard.


----------



## Quemoy (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice car nice setup nice color 
Shortly its Awesome 

But whats wrong with your bumper??


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice! hows it drive on the road?

Jon


----------



## martini (Jul 24, 2010)

rob wild said:


> Just thought I'd put a few arty shots up that were taken by a mate of mine the other night


Lovely looking car 

I'll take some more photos next weekend if you can still make it mate?

Looked awesome on the M60.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Nice car, good spec, I think the twin plate clutch might slip though when that lot starts spooling.. and suggest you log your water temps carefully if you push it hard.


It's not slipping just yet but the car is still having a lot of work done on it! Rebuilding parts and all new ecu etc etc I'm changing the rad as well soon once I've saved up again! What water temp would you say is max?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Quemoy said:


> Nice car nice setup nice color
> Shortly its Awesome
> 
> But whats wrong with your bumper??


Yeah the bumper was badly fitted a good while ago, it's now been sorted I'll post some new photos shortly


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Trelawny'sGTR said:


> very nice! hows it drive on the road?
> 
> Jon


Didn't drive it too much because of the extra work that needs doing plus the car has had to have a new g sensor as well 

I'll let you know more I get it back


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Guys just a quick update 

Got the new wheels on although they do need a refurb, also a front under tray.

The GTR's also been treated to a HKS F-Con V Pro and HKS EVC 5 boost controller.

Just a few new photos


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great car mate! ... just out of interest where did you get that front undertray from? i'm on the lookout for a standard one but cant find any


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Cars looking very nice :thumbsup:

Just needs the nismo side skirts to match the rears.



Bennyboy1984 said:


> Great car mate! ... just out of interest where did you get that front undertray from? i'm on the lookout for a standard one but cant find any


Have you tried Nissan or any importer?

Speak to Matty32, think they are about £600 from memory.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I havn't spoken to Nissan yet but i have asked Matty and he has a Top Secret one for sale. I did contemplate it but then i went away on holiday when he said he was able to get it delivered. Just seeing if there are any decent replicas or carbon fibre ones about first... Prefer the standard look to be honest , thanks for the advice though...


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

In my opinion the best splitter/undertray is the standard vspec part if you live in the UK and your car is lowered. Carbon ones will just crack and splinter at the sight of a speed hump, the standard one at least takes abit of punnishment.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

It was actually a standard one that was donated by another member on here. It was in need of some serious attention but the bodyshop managed to make a first class job of it as you can see.

I think from Matty etc they would be about £600 pounds.

Next on the list is Nismo side skirts and that is the outside done I think 

The car made a healthy [email protected] bar on the Apexi RX6 twins. Next is to get the boost turned upto 1.8-2.0 bar for drag events etc.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Never thought of getting mine re-furbed actually... might have to look into that. Although it is missing a small chunk and is a bit cracked too, hopefully someone can do something with it. Yours looks perfect i must say... Would be a cheaper option too.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I like the wheels and they are the correct offset as well as being a fairly light wheel. Cheers they are not to bad but I want to get this car back to it original state when it was a CRD show car so still lots to do to get it back to perfection


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Are they ultralite nur's ? Nice wheel, had these on my own gtr when i first got it


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah Shane the same one's you had matey. They're not even one's taste but I love them  Plus they are very similar to the works ones that the car had when it was first put together by CRD expect imo these will be more functional


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Same here Rob, thats why i bought the gt2's in gold as i didnt have the cash spare to fork out on a set of volk gtc's, some day i will get a set


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

*FLAMES*






Just a quick video from today  Finally getting somewhere with the car!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Loved the way the flames cum out. 

How did that happen the flames. 
What were the results


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## jighsaw (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice car.. 
the way the flames:flame:cum out......:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Jesus that's a spec sheet ....


----------

